# ship in a bottle



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

A friend recently asked if I could shed any light on a ship in a bottle model. It belonged to his grandfather and he first noticed it in the 1940's. It has been handed down since then. 
It's quite intricate with a diorama background with sky and clouds painted inside the bottle. The diorama goes into the bottle neck. 
Appears the bottom was cut to accomplish all this. 
Hard to get a good photo with the reflection but here ae a couple. 

Any information much appreciated 
Jim


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Jim,

Although the background seems very detailed. The ship appears to be completely devoid of any details such as hatches, deckhouses, or anything else. A four-masted barque is all that one can say. certainly not any particular ship.

Cutting the bottom off the bottle was a method that I used on my own two or three bottle models and I consider it quite legit, but I fear that most would frown on it! 

Ever tried cutting the bottom off a bottle? Everyone seems to know how to do it, but ask for a demonstration and there is generally broken glass all over the place!

I was finally shown how aboard Silver Line's BANDAMA in the late 70's by 3rd mate Ken who showed me how to do it with glass cutter, welding rod and steel washer that I still have to this day.

Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

So Bob, How was it done?


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

There's only one way to put a ship in a bottle - through the neck.

How is it done? - I could tell you but would have to shoot you afterwards! (or is it I have to shoot myself?)

http://www.shipbottle.ru/english/how/


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

The bottle is scored around the outside with a normal glass cutter supported on a block of wood. The bottle is rotated against the cutter. A steel washer is fitted to the end of the welding rod and the rod is bent so that it will go round the curve of the bottle inside. It is inserted through the neck of the bottle and the scored line is tapped with the edge of the washer from the inside. You will soon see the glass begin to crack along the score, and you can chase it right around the score until the bottom comes off clean.
----

The only way I can put one of my models in a bottle is through the bottom because I have so much rigging (all wire) that it would never fold down! However, I haven't put one in a bottle for years now, but I did look at your instructions in case I wish to try "the correct way!" 

Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Quiney, I think the hardest part would be to consume all the liquid first......
In one setting hopefully.


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

jerome morris said:


> Quiney, I think the hardest part would be to consume all the liquid first......
> In one setting hopefully.


Ha ha
I was often brought an empty bottle with the request 'can you put a ship in it for me'
My standard reply was that I needed a full bottle to even contemplate doing a ship in a bottle! I have then turned down the empty bottle because there flaws in the glass was too great. he he!

FYI - it took me 75 hours to scratch build a Cutty Sark, put it in the bottle and complete it.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Ha ha! I'll remember the flaws in the empty bottle! thats priceless.
And 75 hours for a ship in the bottle...That seems very quick.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

75 hours - phew - I haven't the patience for that sort of thing!

I suppose it is making it all fold up, and then pulling it up again inside the bottle that takes the time.

Bob


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

*ship in bottle*

The only way to do it properly as has already been said is through the neck and most important is whatever type of mast hinge system that is used and there are many , make sure that it cant be picked up on with the naked eye .


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

Shipbuilder said:


> 75 hours - phew - I haven't the patience for that sort of thing!
> 
> I suppose it is making it all fold up, and then pulling it up again inside the bottle that takes the time.
> 
> Bob


It surprised me how the hours racked-up.

I seem to remember that putting pea-sized bits of plasticine into the bottle on the end of a bend steel rod, bedding it onto the glass so that there were no air bubbles, building up the layers, forming the sea and painting it, took 5 hours alone!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Not for me though - I would get fed up long before I got the sea in!
Each to his own, I suppose!
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I, as well. I think the neck of the bottle would drive me nuts after a few hours.


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

jerome morris said:


> I, as well. I think the neck of the bottle would drive me nuts after a few hours.


 You dont need patience you just need love of the subject


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I do love the subject, but I really really don't have the patience for that sort of thing. This one, _James A. Wright_, took me 44 hours to build (not a kit either). But my chances of making it all fold down are less than zero - couldn't do it, so no point trying! 
Bob


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

Shipbuilder said:


> I do love the subject, but I really really don't have the patience for that sort of thing. This one, _James A. Wright_, took me 44 hours to build (not a kit either). But my chances of making it all fold down are less than zero - couldn't do it, so no point trying!
> Bob


 Bob I have always been of the opinion that patience is an over used word , patience to me is a person who works at something in life that they have no real interest in but still maintain the same high stardard of work throughout the whole project no matter how long it takes and I have to say 44 hours is some feat to build a superb model as you have in that amount of time and it just shows how dedicated you are to your art I can only say well done regards Dave .


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Dave,
Thanks,
I do enjoy building them, but when I am halfway through, I am already thinking about what to do next. I stopped building large ones years ago because apart from taking far too long, I was at sea as well, and the smaller the model, the easier it was to transport at the end of the voyage! But I certainly couldn't spend hours poking the sea in in small pieces. In fact, I don't particlarly like doing the seas at all. I shape them, but my wife paints them!
Also, I am just as keen on building steam & motor ships - not exactly bottling subjects!
I alway rig with wire because I don't like messing about with knots, and wire will not, of course, fold down and pull up again!
Bob


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi I built a Revell USS South Dakota in a large whisky bottle. The hull up to the waterline was wood with a paper hinge . Once in, I squeezed the hull in and it flexed back out to shape and then I built up the superstructure, cranes, planes etc., but overall I am disappointed because the glass is of poor quality giving distortions . Regards Ronnie.


----------

